# random pics



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

took some random pics the last few days.

around the house




























i'm too cheap to buy a real calendar.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

some of the guys from the fraternity i advise. they were hanging out at the philanthropy we hold every year to support the Make-A-Wish Foundation.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks, baby_baby.

i need to shoot more. so much to learn about the camera and lense.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

I like the fire shot. What camera and lense?


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

nikon d70s
tamron 75 - 300mm
Exposure: 0.008 sec (1/125)
Aperture: f/6
Focal Length: 300 mm
ISO Speed: 400


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice. If you ever decide for a career change or paying hobby, try photojournalism. That's what your shots remind me of 

Ah, I envy you people with decent cameras. One day; one day


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

Ichthius said:


> Nice. If you ever decide for a career change or paying hobby, try photojournalism. That's what your shots remind me of


LOL. that's what i've been told. i have absolutely no art sense, but i do a decent job of documenting stuff.


----------



## Johnny-J5 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice shots Gil. Is fall already setting in up there? 

Looks like the leaves are changing colors, winterbirds migrating in, fires in the pit, football?


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

lol. yeah. the nice weather is not gonna last much longer up here. i could see my breath this morning when i got to work.


----------



## Johnny-J5 (Sep 5, 2008)

yea just got back from eating lunch outside on the patio....burr its getting too cold for polo shirts.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

here're a few i took today. PLEASE CRITIQUE.

all shots taken with the help of a tripod.

i'm not sure how i feel about shooting on a dreary day. i set the WB to cloudy, but the colour just looks funny.






































random shots taken around the yard.


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. I would just be careful posting license plate numbers on the internet.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

sarahbellum said:


> Beautiful pictures. I would just be careful posting license plate numbers on the internet.


fixed.

but in reality, my plate has shown up online so many times i cannot even really be bothered anymore.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i guess my thread of bird pics got deleted in the reset, so i'm just gonna carry on in this thread.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

lol. yeah. i like how the female cardinal looks like, "who are you? what're you doing?"


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Haha, second to last picture of ducks..."OHAYYYYY!"


----------

